# Review of the Dragonlance DVD at Newsarama!



## Klaus (Jan 7, 2008)

> DRAGONLANCE: DRAGONS OF AUTUMN TWILIGHT (Paramount)
> 
> Now if this film was released in the early 1990s, it would now be considered a groundbreaking classic. Even if it came out at the beginning of the new century, it probably would have found a nice niche. But considering where the world have animation has moved to, it’s kind of sad to say that Dragonlance has to now be looked at as an interesting relic.
> 
> ...




http://forum.newsarama.com/showthread.php?t=142121


----------



## Mean Eyed Cat (Jan 7, 2008)

Here's another review:

http://blogcritics.org:80/archives/2008/01/06/140352.php


----------



## Darth Shoju (Jan 7, 2008)

Mean Eyed Cat said:
			
		

> Here's another review:
> 
> http://blogcritics.org:80/archives/2008/01/06/140352.php




That dude was pretty kind to it. Maybe he just doesn't watch a lot of animation.   

Still, I think I will rent this at some point to see what it is like. I may be opening myself up for some punishment, but I've gotta see it.


----------



## Ranger REG (Jan 7, 2008)

Klaus said:
			
		

> http://forum.newsarama.com/showthread.php?t=142121



Does Steve Fritz ever read the book?  :\ 

So what if it looks like a semi-ripoff from _LOTR:FOTR_? That's how it was in the book.


----------



## Klaus (Jan 7, 2008)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> Does Steve Fritz ever read the book?  :\
> 
> So what if it looks like a semi-ripoff from _LOTR:FOTR_? That's how it was in the book.



 Someone asked him that in the thread. He answered yes.


----------



## Dire Bare (Jan 8, 2008)

Mean Eyed Cat said:
			
		

> Here's another review:
> 
> http://blogcritics.org:80/archives/2008/01/06/140352.php



Interesting, that was written by Mel Odom.  He's got at least one, perhaps a few D&D novels under his belt.


----------



## Ranger REG (Jan 8, 2008)

Klaus said:
			
		

> Someone asked him that in the thread. He answered yes.



Setting aside that he's a film "critic," what does he think about the book?

I mean there are similarities in the first book, both parties went into a dungeon (Moria and Xak Tsaroth).


----------



## Klaus (Jan 8, 2008)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> Setting aside that he's a film "critic," what does he think about the book?
> 
> I mean there are similarities in the first book, both parties went into a dungeon (Moria and Xak Tsaroth).



 Here's what was asked:



> Out of sheer curiosity...have you ever read the Dragonlance books? Just wondering because it does't seem as if you have and they quickly go from being a LOTR style team-up to beingsomething far far more. The relationship between Raistli and his brother Caramon in particular is something incredible that is explored in the second series.




Here's the reviewer's reply:



> Yep, I have read the DL book, and that brings up my counter question to you. Have you seen the movie? If you have, the "something more" that you addressed is hardly touched upon in this film.
> 
> And the animation really is lacking. Wait until you see the Dragons and their minions.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ranger REG (Jan 8, 2008)

Bah! I'm going to ignore his "rip-off" statement, even though to the general public who have never read the books may take this to mean "just watch _LOTR_."


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Jan 8, 2008)

He may be suggesting that changes were made to the story that put it more in the vein of LotR rather than the source material. That's what I got out of his response, anyway.


----------



## Klaus (Jan 8, 2008)

Cthulhudrew said:
			
		

> He may be suggesting that changes were made to the story that put it more in the vein of LotR rather than the source material. That's what I got out of his response, anyway.



 Ditto.

Any kind of adaptation cuts out stuff, and I'm guessing they cut out the stuff that made DL more unlike LotR.

But story aside, his words on the animation are pretty harsh.


----------



## tecnowraith (Jan 8, 2008)

Now how come the movie couldn't look more like this than the crap it is now?
<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/qwgP2KffT44&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/qwgP2KffT44&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------



## Zaukrie (Jan 15, 2008)

Anyone bought this yet? I just can't imagine doing so until someone posts it isn't as unwatchable as the previews suggest.


----------



## Wormwood (Jan 15, 2008)

Zaukrie said:
			
		

> Anyone bought this yet? I just can't imagine doing so until someone posts it isn't as unwatchable as the previews suggest.



Prepare for a long wait.


----------



## Darkwolf71 (Jan 15, 2008)

Wormwood said:
			
		

> Prepare for a long wait.




I'm a sucker. I have every intention of buying the DVD after work today. I mean, I know going into it that it looks bad, so accepting that, I can just enjoy the (hopefully) great voice acting... right?








I know... I'm a sucker.


----------



## David Howery (Jan 15, 2008)

buy it?  Buy it where?  Is it available only online?


----------



## Darkwolf71 (Jan 15, 2008)

Best Buy 'Available at most stores'.

If not, well I won't lose any sleep over it.


----------



## The Grumpy Celt (Jan 15, 2008)

tecnowraith said:
			
		

> Now how come the movie couldn't look more like this than the crap it is now?




Turok looks pretty good. That's a good question. At a guess I'd some someone was being cheep, but they spent money on the voice cast. So probably management. More cash was dropped on the voice cast than on production. Pity.


----------



## Truth Seeker (Jan 15, 2008)

Well, I will be buying it, cause I am sucker for Dragons


----------



## Jack99 (Jan 15, 2008)

It's absolutely horrible. Words can't express how bad it is. From the graphics, to the actors (Sutherland and Lawless do okay i guess), and last but not least, the cutting.

1h30'ish minutes, and it feels like they cut half the book.


----------



## Festivus (Jan 15, 2008)

Zaukrie said:
			
		

> Anyone bought this yet? I just can't imagine doing so until someone posts it isn't as unwatchable as the previews suggest.




I bought it and will likely watch it tonight.  It has a sticker on the front "Like Beowulf... Dragonlance will leave you completely in awe."  I didn't see Beowulf, so I have nothing to compare. 

I have played RPGs with George Strayton before, and I wanted to support him so I bought it without question... so my review of it might be a bit biased.


----------



## ronin (Jan 16, 2008)

I rented it today from the Redbox for $1.00. I had fairly low expectations and wasn't disappointed. I read the book but its been about 15 years at least (has the book been out that long?) if my memory is correct. The movie seemed to follow the book from what I remember but I could tell parts were missing, I just couldn't remember what they were.  

It sort of reminded me of the old DnD cartoon for some reason. I think kids would really enjoy watching it. I remember going back to read the beginning of the series a few years ago. The thing that stuck out to me is how the writing seemed to be for a very young audience. I didn't think that when I read it the first time however, I just remember enjoying the story.

I think I'll let my 7 year old watch it and see what he thinks.


----------



## PoppaGunch (Jan 16, 2008)

A steaming pile of crap.  Wish I hadn't spent any money on it.

Oh well, the 4 year old liked it.  Not recommended for most people to show their kids as there is some cartoon violence.  I just don't care as much as them if my kid watches it.


----------



## Festivus (Jan 16, 2008)

I watched parts of it today, here are my thoughts:  I enjoyed the story (thus far).  Hated the computer animated dragonmen and fire/smoke/flames.  Wished the whole thing was in the classic animation style.  I thought the voice actors did a fine job.  The editing was a bit odd at times, with fades to black almost as if it's planned for TV with commercial breaks at some point.

I agree with others that if I was 10 I would think it was a pretty cool movie, but as a 42 year old man, it seems to miss the mark.  I will watch it with my kids when they are older and use it as a gateway drug to get them into roleplaying games.

I get the feeling this isn't aimed at my demographic though, probably for younger kids.  If they would have cut some of the violence this would be a terrific PG movie for younger kids.


----------



## Wormwood (Jan 16, 2008)

Cringeworthy.


----------



## Darkwolf71 (Jan 16, 2008)

That was depressing. Really, I knew better but I was hoping against the odds.

Wolf is sad.


----------



## mearlus (Jan 16, 2008)

Darkwolf71 said:
			
		

> That was depressing. Really, I knew better but I was hoping against the odds.
> 
> Wolf is sad.




Agreed.  *sigh*


----------



## PoppaGunch (Jan 16, 2008)

I would love to see a well done animated version that took a 13 episode season to do each book.  They could give the story some justice, and work harder on the characterization.


----------



## Fallen Seraph (Jan 16, 2008)

Perhaps if the HBO's version of "Song of Ice and Fire" does well there could be a better quality Dragonlance movie/tv show done. Since if HBO pulls off a mature, well-rounded and high-production tv show based off a popular fantasy book. Then perhaps others will get on the bandwagon and make similar things.


----------



## Starman (Jan 16, 2008)

Fallen Seraph said:
			
		

> Perhaps if the HBO's version of "Song of Ice and Fire" does well there could be a better quality Dragonlance movie/tv show done. Since if HBO pulls off a mature, well-rounded and high-production tv show based off a popular fantasy book. Then perhaps others will get on the bandwagon and make similar things.




Perhaps if New Line's version of _Lord of the Rings_ does well there could be a better quality <insert your favorite fantasy novel> movie/tv show done. Since if New Line pulls off a mature, well-rounded and high-production movie based off a popular fantasy book. Then perhaps others will get on the bandwagon and make similar things.

*sigh* If only.


----------



## Ranger REG (Jan 17, 2008)

Starman said:
			
		

> Perhaps if New Line's version of _Lord of the Rings_ does well there could be a better quality <insert your favorite fantasy novel> movie/tv show done. Since if New Line pulls off a mature, well-rounded and high-production movie based off a popular fantasy book. Then perhaps others will get on the bandwagon and make similar things.
> 
> *sigh* If only.



They can try, but I doubt they can match the same box office result as _LOTR._

Besides, what other fantasy films since _LOTR_ -- with the exception of the _Harry Potter_ film franchise -- are given large budget funding as well as an exceptional production crew and cast?


----------



## Starman (Jan 17, 2008)

I wasn't actually stating that I believed LotR was leading to other big budget fantasy flicks being made. I was refuting Fallen Seraph's notion that a successful TV series based on _A Song of Ice and Fire_ would lead to more fantasy TV shows and movies. Many people were sure that LotR would be a gateway for more, but it obviously hasn't happened.


----------



## Imperialus (Jan 17, 2008)

I picked it up tonight.  Saw it for 16 bucks so I figured it would be worth it if for no other reason than to see someones interpretation of one of my favorite books from back when I was 12/13 years old.


----------



## Baumi (Jan 17, 2008)

I just saw it and I was surprised that I liked it. After the awful Trailer I thought I will hate it but the curiosity and my love for Dragonlance won over and so I watched it...

And while the CGI still sucks (at least it is better than in the Trailer), I really liked all the other things, like the non-CGI Animation, the Voices, Story, Soundtrack, etc. so all in all I really enjoyed it and can recomend it (als long as you are not too critical about the CGI).


----------



## Moon-Lancer (Jan 19, 2008)

Festivus said:
			
		

> I bought it and will likely watch it tonight.  It has a sticker on the front "Like Beowulf... Dragonlance will leave you completely in awe."  I didn't see Beowulf, so I have nothing to compare.
> 
> I have played RPGs with George Strayton before, and I wanted to support him so I bought it without question... so my review of it might be a bit biased.




I also played a game with George Strayton. He was the writer of the script i think. I think that better artists could have been used and a stronger art style utilized.  Actually i'm pretty bumbed about the art.


----------



## Erik Mona (Jan 20, 2008)

Starman said:
			
		

> I wasn't actually stating that I believed LotR was leading to other big budget fantasy flicks being made. I was refuting Fallen Seraph's notion that a successful TV series based on _A Song of Ice and Fire_ would lead to more fantasy TV shows and movies. Many people were sure that LotR would be a gateway for more, but it obviously hasn't happened.




The Lord of the Rings movies have absolutely led to the release of more fantasy-themed movies, in my opinion. Harry Potter is also a huge factor, but you've got to believe that people pitching movies in Hollywood are pointing to the success of both when trying to sell their fantasy material.

"The Golden Compass" strikes me as a movie that is riding the wave of the Lords of the Rings movies, as is the probably loathsome Uwe Bole Dungeon Siege movie. The Narnia movies are part of the same trend, as is the Spiderwick movie, the Bridge to Tarabithia movie, etc. 

Every once in a while one of the movies in this trend is going to turn out to be more heroic fantasy than kids fantasy, but to most people in Hollywood the two are probably one and the same.

The Song of Ice and Fire show is probably directly attributable to the popularity of the Lord of the Rings movie. If _that_ is successful, a whole lot more of this stuff is on the way.


----------



## Arcturion (Jan 20, 2008)

Personally, I thought they should have went with the same animation studio that did all the Batman Beyond, Justice League, and Hellboy animated shows; or the one that does Avatar: The Last Airbender; they wouldn't be strangers to fantasy or superhero type elements and they've done feature-length type stuff before with those properties.

The simple cell-shaded characters would look decent enough but the animation and action would have been much smoother and exciting. Really bad CGI mashed into traditional 2D animation is just too jarring and reminds me of most of the crappy Saturday morning cartoons that passes for TV these days. Either one or the other, please!

Kiefer Sutherland always sounds like he's half asleep when he does cartoon voice overs, but that may just be his trademark monotone. Worth a rent only if you're a diehard Dragonlance fan (I first started playing D&D using the DL setting way back when) but even then the nostalgia factor can only get this movie so far. Otherwise, don't even bother with this one much less buying it.


----------



## Klaus (Jan 20, 2008)

Erik Mona said:
			
		

> The Lord of the Rings movies have absolutely led to the release of more fantasy-themed movies, in my opinion. Harry Potter is also a huge factor, but you've got to believe that people pitching movies in Hollywood are pointing to the success of both when trying to sell their fantasy material.
> 
> "The Golden Compass" strikes me as a movie that is riding the wave of the Lords of the Rings movies, as is the probably loathsome Uwe Bole Dungeon Siege movie. The Narnia movies are part of the same trend, as is the Spiderwick movie, the Bridge to Tarabithia movie, etc.
> 
> ...



 I think Harry Potter is a larger influence than LotR here. Between Chronicles of Narnia, Eragon, Golden Compass, The Seeker: Dark Is Rising and other fantasy movies aimed at a younger audience, you see more of an attempt to have a new Harry Potter than a new Lord of the Rings.


----------



## jester47 (Jan 20, 2008)

A massive battle between cell and computer animation brought to life on DVD!

You know, this begs to be redubbed and put on YouTube.


----------



## balmung (Jan 21, 2008)

I just finished watching it and I have to say I was disappointed. I realize that the book was released in 1984 but did they really have to use animation from that time period as well? I was waiting for Raistlin to chant Shazam! for his spells and a cheesy song from Leonard Nimoy (perhaps Fizban, Fizban the Fabulous).

Perhaps my expectations were a bit to high. Dragons of Autumn Twilight was one of the first D&D novels I had read back when I was 11 or 12. For over 20 years I have waited for these books to be made into a movie. Perhaps this anticipation and the intervening years has colored my judgement though. When I first read the books I was on the cusp of entering my teenage years. I was just starting to play D&D and everything was new and exciting. I suppose from that perspective I was able to relate to the story more. If I follow this line of reasoning I will come to the conclusion that I also liked Dr. Suess when I was young but didn't care for the movies based on the material that have been released in the last few years. I have aged since I first read the novels but the novels have not. Memory is often more kind than reality.

The movie may best be suited for children of the same age as I was when I discovered Dragonlance. I would have like to have seen a better animation style used but when I compare Dragonlance to Naruto or some of the other cartoons my ex-girlfriend's son would watch I think he will still like it. Therefore I can't call this effort a total waste.

If it awakens the imagination of young people and teaches them some of life's wisdoms (such as not judging people because of their culture or appearance and believing in yourself) then I think it is a worthwhile effort. But, for those of us who are more likely to have Just for Men and things high in fiber on our shopping list as opposed to Bubble Tape and Pokemon cards, I think they will be disappointed in it unless they lower their expectations and watch it with their kids.


----------



## Ogrork the Mighty (Jan 21, 2008)

With all the hype surrounding the LotR movies, there must be something seriously wrong with the Dragonlance Chronicles for a studio not to take a chance on it. They made _Pathfinder _and _Dungeon Siege_ for Jimminy Crickets sake!


----------



## PeterGirvan (Jan 21, 2008)

deleted double post


----------



## PeterGirvan (Jan 21, 2008)

Moon-Lancer said:
			
		

> I also played a game with George Strayton. He was the writer of the script i think. I think that better artists could have been used and a stronger art style utilized.  Actually i'm pretty bumbed about the art.




George Strayton is a dynamite writer, D&D player and all-around good fellow and I was happy to buy the Dragonlance DVD to support his work. I'm not sure that the rest of the production showcased his efforts in the best light but the spirit is adhered to--and that could have easily gone the way of all too-many adaptations.


----------



## Pyrex (Apr 4, 2008)

*gets the dvd from netflix & watches it*

Ugh.  That was awful.

It was like running into an old friend you haven't seen since high-school only to subsequently watch him get beaten and mugged.


----------



## frankthedm (Apr 6, 2008)

Tried to like it. Horrid 2d animation meets medioce 3d animation was just ug. 

the faces on the gobbos... 

And was there any reason for the fanservice?


----------



## qstor (Apr 7, 2008)

Baumi said:
			
		

> And while the CGI still sucks (at least it is better than in the Trailer), I really liked all the other things, like the non-CGI Animation, the Voices, Story, Soundtrack, etc. so all in all I really enjoyed it and can recomend it (als long as you are not too critical about the CGI).




I think the non CGI animation was bad but overall it wouldn't say it was a steaming pile of crap. I think it was OK. The voices were good. I would rather have had a good animation version like Justice League or something with the voices they used.

Mike


----------



## David Howery (Apr 7, 2008)

I don't really want to see this, but I'm not sure I could if I did.  I saw it on sale at one place in town, for one day only (apparently, they only had 4-5 copies, and found buyers for them)... the local Blockbuster doesn't have it...


----------



## apoptosis (Apr 14, 2008)

Saw it this morning on On Demand.

I wanted it to be even mediocre but it was really bad. The mixture of 2D and 3D animation made it look like the old peanut butter/chocolate commercial. I feel like the two developers are crying "you got CGI in my cartoon" "no you got a cartoon in my CGI).

The story didnt not seem a good as when  read the books (i am worried to ever read the books again though).

Frankly it seemed a pretty poor job with some bigger names (which was surprising)


----------

